# What to ask for a C40



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

a friend is looking to get a new ride and is going to sell his C40 but he doesn't know what to ask for it. any help would be greatly appreciated:

C40
Full Campy record
Neutron wheels
deda bar

ridden the summer of 03 and 04 only--3k at most. not raced


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend of mine was the only bidder on an eBay auction for a very lightly used C40. He paid $3000.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*$3000-$3500*

I sold my Record equipped C-40 with 2 seasons of use and Eurus wheels with one season of use for $3650.

I totally overhauled the bike with new cables, chain, tires, bar tape and saddle prior to sale.

Also makes a big difference if the bike has ANY nicks or scratches. My bike was totally scratch-free, just like new.

https://www2.freepichosting.com/Images/421571459/1.jpg


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Dang it. .*



C-40 Also makes a big difference if the bike has ANY nicks or scratches. My bike was totally scratch-free said:


> https://www2.freepichosting.com/Images/421571459/1.jpg[/url]


Looks like a 53cm. . . Just my size!


----------

